# Rocket Cider



## witty (9/12/12)

Hi guys.I have a rocket fuel cider recipe for u all.The misses and her friends wanted me to brew some cider for Xmas and New Years. The original recipe was simple and easy. Juice..yeast.. Brew enhancer. Turned out dry, like a strongbow dry. The loved it. So the new improved version is as follows.
8 ltrs of Safeway 99% apple juice1 can black rock cider goop1kg brew enhancer 151kg dextrose1.6kg coopers brew enhancer 2White wine yeast. (Can't remember any specifics)Topped up with water/ice to get to 23ltrs and pitch temp.
Have some sour apple schnapps if I can be fagged putting it in. Not sure if I will bother.
Sg 1084.
Been in fermenter a week @ approx 19-23 deg. Og 1020 at current. With abv @8.5% tasting gooood.. Wine yeast good change from normal cider or ale yeast. Adds some wine fruitiness/sweetness.
Plan to keg and bottle remainder. 
Give it a go! Enjoy.


----------



## Jace89 (9/12/12)

Incoming hang overs!


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/12)

That sounds... very avg. Brew enhancer in cider? And not all that diff to the other rocket fuel ciders already posted. 
The only reason that wont tasted absolutely gross is the maltodex. At least there is some residual body. That much alc and the other ingredoants would result in thin harsh tasting cider. Youd be better off using lactose. I suggest u read up on some of the other recipes.

enjoy that.


----------



## glenwal (10/12/12)

witty said:


> 151kg dextrose




:blink:


----------



## drunkenmonkey (10/12/12)

Glen W said:


> :blink:



he likes it sweet


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/12)

drunkenmonkey said:


> he likes it sweet


Dex is pure fermentable. No sweetness only alc. That would be malto dex or lactose. And maltodex really only adds body more than anuthing.


----------



## tourist (10/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Dex is pure fermentable. No sweetness only alc. That would be malto dex or lactose. And maltodex really only adds body more than anuthing.



Pretty sure 151kg dex in 23l would leave a touch of residual sweetness. Or use a yeast with massive balls.


----------



## brettprevans (10/12/12)

tourist said:


> Pretty sure 151kg dex in 23l would leave a touch of residual sweetness. Or use a yeast with massive balls.


Touche


----------



## drunkenmonkey (10/12/12)

tourist said:


> Pretty sure 151kg dex in 23l would leave a touch of residual sweetness. Or use a yeast with massive balls.


 maybe he could just heat it slowly into apple cider toffee


----------



## witty (30/12/12)

Thanks for the thoughts guys.Tastes good. Certainly will be driving the hangover train if I sat on it for a night. Will try the lactose next then and compare. As for the 151kg dex.. Typo... 1.5kg... I can't really remember off the top of my head.
Turned out dry.. As expected. Good bit of head too. Still yum...


----------



## carniebrew (30/12/12)

witty said:


> Thanks for the thoughts guys.Tastes good. Certainly will be driving the hangover train if I sat on it for a night. Will try the lactose next then and compare. As for the 151kg dex.. Typo... 1.5kg... I can't really remember off the top of my head.
> Turned out dry.. As expected. Good bit of head too. Still yum...


I think the 151kg dex is really "Brew Enhancer 15" and "1kg dextrose" without a space in between. Dunno why the ingredients all appear in the original post without spaces. Some kind of copy/paste issue I imagine.


----------



## cyrrus (21/1/13)

Haha he could ferment with the power 23 yeast maybe


----------

